# Interesting Youtube videos of males snakes in combat



## GBWhite (Oct 13, 2016)

Having a slow work day so I've been looking at some snake videos. Thought I'd just whack them up for anyone who wants a gander.

First 4 are of male combat. Next 2 are of a Mulga and a Blue Tongue and the last one is a Brown making a meal of a Blue tongue.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A-rvGNeuxU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwScjT5NPc0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRGdVWX8Td8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4YImYkmWOU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e6BylxQ-vY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4-RAmguPAE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60kOWFtumc0


----------

